# Attraction tickets direct



## aido71 (14 Apr 2013)

Hi just wondering if anyone used these to buy orlando theme park tickets? Noticed an ad in indo today for space centre and on their site appear to have very competitive rates for universal Orlando ( main interest we have)...., heading over in June trying to get best value... But also want reputable company.., any experiences good/bad? Thanks


----------



## dont1know (15 Apr 2013)

Used them 2 or 3 times and never had a problem.


----------



## supertrooper (16 Apr 2013)

Have used them, got tickets delivered to the hotel. No problems.


----------



## Booter (16 Apr 2013)

Yes I've used them once or twice. No problems, very good rates. They also send you real tickets, not vouchers to be exchanged like some others.


----------



## angela59 (7 May 2013)

aido71 said:


> Hi just wondering if anyone used these to buy orlando theme park tickets? Noticed an ad in indo today for space centre and on their site appear to have very competitive rates for universal Orlando ( main interest we have)...., heading over in June trying to get best value... But also want reputable company.., any experiences good/bad? Thanks



Hi aido71,

Have never used them but saw them recommended on other forums and they seem to be cheaper [broken link removed].

Angela59


----------



## aido71 (8 May 2013)

Thanks Angela for that info. Had a look prices for what we looking for very similar....we looking for Universal mainly. Big plus with Attraction tickets direct is that for May they are giving free tickets to Legoland. Fab for us as that was part of our plan! saving us about €150......i believe they trying to drum up business for Legoland.....very mixed reviews and many critical about prices for whats on offer....But works for us, 2adults  & 2 kids for €550 we getting 14days unlimited to both Universal parks, wet n wild and legoland.
ideal as we spending first 4 days at hotel at Universal then heading to coast for a week, doing legoland on way back (i think 1 day is enough there) then for last 3 days going to do wet n wild and back to Universal for new transformers ride which is opening while we there!
5 weeks 1 day to go!!


----------



## angela59 (8 May 2013)

Hi adio71,

So does undercovertourist work out cheaper for you or the other website you mentioned?  Did you book your holiday direct yourself or did you go on a package?  We are hoping to go maybe next year or year after, have only just started looking. The florida forums are also quite good for pointers.

Angela59


----------



## aido71 (9 May 2013)

Went with attraction tickets direct mainly due to the free legoland passes... Not on a package... Booking all direct. Got a pretty decent fare on flights... About €1650 for 4 of us in June. I like freedom of DIY.... Also not booking everything in advance... We have nearly 3 weeks so first few days in Orlando.... Staying at hotel in universal resort... Pricy but worth it for convenience and early admission plus fast passes for all hotel guests thrown in. Then down to Naples for a week after that we will see!!
Great info on trip advisor forums..., worth a look.
Listening to wind and rain now makes me glad we decided to go.... !! 
Been twice before with kids and always had a ball.... Been 3 yrs and boys now at great ages for it... 11 & 6.
5 weeks to go!!!


----------



## angela59 (9 May 2013)

Hi aido71,

Thanks for that.  Normally don't to packages myself either rather DIY also.  Glad for the advice and it is worth checking into one of the hotels on site for extra benefits from what I gather.  Let us know how you get on when you return.  Safe Journey.

Angela59


----------



## angela59 (13 May 2013)

Hi adio71,

Do you mind me asking did you buy your airline tickets as soon as they were released or did you wait and just keep watching until they came down?  

TIA

Angela59


----------



## aido71 (16 May 2013)

Hi Angela59
re the airline tickets i had been checking prices periodically.....we only decided in March that we would go. I checked all different airlines and routes and just booked when i saw a reasonable fare with more importantly good connections. american airlines ticket but outbound via london with aer lingus/British airways and back via chicago with american. great flight times...important with kids...have done it before with 8 hr transits and routing via 3 airports....just not worth it for a few hundred euro. I paid all in €1680 for four of us in june so €420 a head..not too bad imho.
by the way just got my park tickets from attraction tickets direct..no fuss and real tickets not vouchers. So all good!


----------



## angela59 (16 May 2013)

Thanks for that information aido71.  That is an exceptional price - have been looking at next year, have looked at American Airlines, United, Virgin but at moment expensive flights - some people say book well in advance and other say book 4 months in advance - which stands up to what you did.  I found this website very good www.cheapair.com for compairing prices of flights.  That is good to hear about attraction tickets direct and that you have them in your hand before you go.  Best of luck and enjoy!

Angela59


----------



## aido71 (17 May 2013)

just re flights.....i did a quick search for prices for our dates leaving in 4 weeks. as we live in clare did a search from shannon...got a fare with usair great times...all in for €1830!.....about €170 more than i paid which is negated when i factor in travel to dublin/car park and possible overnight!!
Yet a few months back it was coming in at almost €2800 with poor times. So i guess it a lot of luck really.....i would just keep checking and when you see a fare you happy with go for it......it may get cheaper but could skyrocket as easily.... obviously in my case there must be lots of availability still for those dates.....also i dont think i would have the nerve to hold out til less than a month before i go!! 
oh and once you book dont do as i do and check again!!


----------



## angela59 (17 May 2013)

Hi aido71,

Thanks for that.  Am looking at next year so flights not released till June or july this year.  Hope you have a great time.

angela59


----------

